# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Tekste të këngëve polifonike

## figura

Nje nate behari
Kur te fryn veriu
Vjem mikja nga stani
Si bije valiu

Si bije valiu
Vjen mikja nga stani
Kerkon djathe ne nape
E bije e çobanit

Ýso

E çtju them o shoke?
Çeshte dashuria!
Ajo eshte mjalte 
Vete perendia

----------


## figura

Plaku me mjeker te bardhe
Rende ngjitet ne pallat
Kalonte rojet me radhe 
Burri i shtetit dipllomate

Roja e portes s'Felldishte
Plakun deshi ta ndaloje
Ky serioz ja ben me gishte
Trimin mbrapa i tregoi

Trimin nuk e mbajti vendi
Nga roja çi mbiu syri
Hoq koburen prej argjendi
Ministrit  brenda çi hyri

Per shqiptaret kam degjuar 
Thote Englezi i krekosur
Se kudo qe kane shkuar 
Asnje si ka çarmatosur

Malesori shptezhveshur
Per dredhi i pregatitur
Nga xhepi jelekut tvjeter
Ncori nje kobure tjeter

NUk çarmatoset shqiptari
As nga serbi malazezi
As nga turku e italiani
As ne Londer nga anglezi

Ja kalofshi mire............ figura

----------


## Salambo

eehhh sa te kenge te bukura ka laberia...me mbushen syte me lot kur i kujtoj e me gjithe deshiren qe kam per t'i kenduar malli me bllokon fytin e nuk me mbetet tjeter vecse te qaj qe jam kaq larg, e t'i postoj ne forum. 
te fala te gjitheve...
           ***
Dal ne breg e shikoj poshte
dale dale
dy shelege ne nje porte
dale dale
njera bejke e tjetra sorke
dale dale
njera me jelek te cohte
dale dale
bej t'i ze e s'i ze dot
dale dale
c'kish nje qen a u terbofte
dale dale
u terbofte beleci bardhe
dale dale
qe s'ma le miken te dale
dale dale.

----------


## Salambo

Ja edhe nja dy te tjera meqe na frymezoi kjo dhome ne forum.

Obobo c'me gjeti mua
kur vajta mbreme ne krua
nje djale qe me kish kerkuar
erdhi prane e m'u afrua

me tha te dua moj xhan
moj e papertuar fare
hidhe kemben mos bej naze
mos m'i shto keto maraze

hiqu ti more lanet
kemba-kembes me je qep
m'u qepe gjersa u trete
sa s'gjete ilac per vete

te dua qene te dua
si ujet qe rrjedh ne krua
ilacin qe sheroi mua
e gjeta ketu ne krua.

***
manxhare leshera t'endo, manxhare
qysh e shkele vendin tend o manxhare
kaluar apo me kembe, manxhare
kaluar se s'e di ven' o manxhare
nuse ne dere te rende o manxhare
tere diten me kembe o manxhare
kafe miq'e duke dhene o manxhare.

----------


## Bel ami

Vajzat e Hoxhes te tria
bene poshte nga Xhamia
prapa u ven djemuria
nga pase i ndjek Xhixhia
o djema u zente lia
ckenime vajzat e mia
mire me nje po me te tria

----------


## Brari

Te Forumi vjeter ishte nji teme me kenge laberishte. 
Ai Zani Vlonjati nga Tirana i gjermanise ka postuar aty shume kenge te bukura.

----------


## peshkatari

Kenge Pilurjote

 Nuk shkuam ne kurbete 
 per florinj e salltanete 
 por shkuam te mesojm shkronja 
 te ali ne drite shqiponja.

 Kenge na Kuci

 Diten qe erdhi Gjermani me makina te medha 
 Lyer me boje jeshile mo i diktonim na!

 Dy fjale tha Mao Ce Duni 
 Shqiperine kush ta preke do tja beje kembet Dubek!

 Dhame e dhame dhame e dhame e dhame! 
 (Dele Te falura)

 Besoj se eshte kenga me e bukur e Folklorit Kucjot

----------


## Jonian

OK, tani qe kam kohe do postoj nja ca tekste. Keto te parat jane nga zona e Delvines:

*Pres miken te dale* 

Te prita pse s'vjen
e malli me ka marre
syte nga Zoti hedh-o
pres miken te dale

Hajde, hajde mike,
mike e djalerise.
Hajde te qajme bashke, 
gjithe paraponite.

*)Hajde mikja ime 
o engjell i bukur
ulmu permbi supe
lehte e lehte si flutur

Futu neper enderr 
dhe zbrit si magjia.
Ta kalojme naten
mbi krahet e mia

Kurbeti o shoke 
na ndau per se gjalli
Derti i zemres sime
eshte dert nga malli
 *) Strofa e dyte perseritet si refren pas cdo strofe

*Doli xhindja nga zagoi* 

Doli xhindja nga zagoi
neper dhen te mia shkoi

Neper dhen te mia shkoi
me tumane c'mi verboi

Me tumane c'mi verboi
mi vrau qente e mi shoi

O moj ti qe vrave qente
moj te marrte Zoti mendte

Moj te marrte Zoti mendte
u terbofsh e marrc shullenjte

U terbofsh e marrc shullenjte
arc ne shtrunge e me ngac dhente
arc=ardhsh, me ngac=me ngafsh,me ngacmofsh


*Aman mike kapedane* 
Vrapoja dhente ne tende, ne nome
qente leh'n e mor'n shullene moj mike
derdhur leshrat trendeline
shkon e vjen c'ma poqe syne moj moj mike
c'me gjeti mua te zine
afer e kam vene ziline
mos i fry zjarrit dhe tine
Shtate nure kur shkon tutje,ti mike
kur mi tund ato dy supe moj moj mike
fustanbardha pale-pale
te kap e me shket si ngjale, moj moj mike
Zjarri qe pervelon vale,
do ta bej tamam si djale
flaka moj ne maje t'i dale.
U dogja vashe nga zjarri sic e sheh
do ta pres rutine e barit
kur shkon ti zbardhon shulleri
mesin e holle si peri
Do t'te marr moj gjeraqine
te me zbukurosh shtepine,
do vish nuse ne Delvine.

----------


## Mos_moreee

si more leber s'e ka shkruar asnjeri nga ju kengen me fantastike.
 :buzeqeshje: 
(Plakat)
dolen plakat ne leme,
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene.
me sho-shoqen duke thene
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene.
keto nuse nuk na bejne,
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene.
t'u themi djemve t'i lene
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene.
(Djemte)
ku t'i leme e si t'i gjejme
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene.
(Nuset)
mallkuar o marangoz,
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene
qe s'le nje derrase bosh
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene
te binin plakat perposh
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene
te kendonin si kokosh
qaj neno-o,qaj moj nene

----------


## Jonian

OK, ketu jemi prape. Ja dhe disa kenge te tjera polifonike:

Sec ma plase buzen moj
o moj buzeplasur.
Ke nja dy-tri dite moj 
qe nuk me je qasur.
Rruga ste ka zene moj 
a pune ke pasur.
Nena ste ka lene moj
a vete ske dashur.

        -O-
Mike ne te kam per mike
kur te vdes te benesh qyqe
te me qash brigje me brigje, 
te me qash me kuje ligje. 
Te me qash mua te zine
se per ty prisha shtepine
shita sharkun e kusine
lashe dhen e dhi ne brinje
        -O-
Sec e lashe veren
dhe zura rakine
mjeri uni mjeri
sta gjej dot shtepine
Unvij nga penxherja
ti me del te porta
-Hajt te hyjme brenda
mos na shone bota
Mos me mallko mua
vajti dhjetsahati
placin qe te dua 
bota nga inati!
         -O-

Kur mbushje uje ne gurre
Drulle moj leshverdhadrulle 
ca lanje ca mbushje uje
ca qanje me lot si une
Pse se lan linjene kurre
te njihesh qe je pa burre
Pse se lan linjene fare
Drulle moj leskoviqare
te njihesh qe je beqare
Drulle moj leskoviqare       

         -O-

Nje vashe ketej nga fundi
tre sahat vallen ce tundi
Gushebardha si pellumbi
e heq vallen rende-rende
gershetat gjashte pellembe
i varen, i shkel me kembe 
Pa dil-dil neser ne shkalle
moj syzeze vetullngjale
Pa dil-dil neser te porta
Mos degjo se cthone bota
-Po te dal neser te dera 
nisin avaze te tjera
Sme lene te dal te porta
se mi puthin faqet bota
           -O-

Bilbili ne mal kendon moj
zemeren ma merr
Vasha ne bacen e madhe 
lotet po i derdh
Qante vasha per bilbil-o 
per nje palo zog
Qe kendonte kaq-e mire 
sa se duroj dot
I qepet prapa ta zere 
dy fjale ti thote
Sec e qerton ajo meme 
psheretin me lot

         -O-

Vito mu bere ne gjume, 
aman moj Vito*)
Sikur u mbyte ne lume
Prapa ty rashe edhe une
se te desha kaq shume
sa sduroja dot ne gjume
Sa te zura slashe gur-e
te percolla gjer ne udhe
prisha katandi e pune
per ty o bejka nder udhe
Me trete Vito me trete
me bere si lule gjeshtre

*) Vargu i dyte perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu.

----------


## Jonian

Une te mbolla rralle moj 
ti me dole tok
Jaman trendafile moj
jaman borzilok*)
Cme ra havale moj
nje i shkrete zog
nuk me la fare moj 
cdo te bjell mot
une e prisja dje moj
ai merdhi sot

(Gjirokaster)


*)Vargjet 3-4 perseriten si refren pas cdo dy vargjesh.

Cma hedh ashtu vallen
si flutur mbi flete
Lum kush do tmarre nuse
lum kush do tte kete
Merr moj me te mirin
ate qe do vete
merr moj me te mirin 
qe te kalosh jeten
O ku i gjete nazet 
qe merove djemte
O shikimet e tua 
veshtrime shigjete
Shkove ne mes tyre 
si nje fllad i lehte
Cpate qe nxitove
folu pse su flet

(Delvine)


Dita me te ikur, 
nata me te marre
Shkon nje vajze e pikur, 
bore e qumesht lare

Hajde manushaqe, 
hajde tendeline
per gushe per faqe
do ta fal rinine 

Muzgu sa ka rene, 
hena nxjerre syrin
sa nisur nje kenge 
me ze te bilbilit

Kjo nate behari 
cqenka kaq e embel
buza ftohka zjarrin
zjarri ndezka zemer

Nata me te ikur
hena me te rene
ti me shkele syrin
une te ngrita kenge

(Tepelene)

Vasheza qe shkon ne zalle
Dale bejke bardhe dale 
porsi flutur ne brezare
Pun te mbare moj lozonjare
djersa te kullon mbi balle
si deti qe perplas vale
-Pritem djale se do vij
te veroj me ty ne mal
te kullosim bagetine
ta kalojme jeten ne stane
-Hajde bejke bardhe hajde

(Delvine)

Shelege pa mbushur mo(t)ne 
moj shelege*)
Ckerkoje ne suan tone
ku jeshe pse erdhe vone
te dergova ne gjitone
A mos valle dashuron 
me cobane fshatit tone

(Gjirokaster)
*) Vargu dy perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu


Kur mbushje uje ne krua
me mua Merjo me mua*) 
qeshje dhe lozje me mua
sti gjej dot gjurmet e tua
si gjahtari me langua
leshverdha deri me thua.

(Gjirokaster)
*) Vargu dy perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu

----------


## projekti21_dk

> _Postuar më parë nga figura_ 
> *Plaku me mjeker te bardhe
> Rende ngjitet ne pallat
> Kalonte rojet me radhe 
> Burri i shtetit dipllomate
> 
> Roja e portes s'Felldishte
> Plakun deshi ta ndaloje
> Ky serioz ja ben me gishte
> ...


P.S. unë do të thosha për plakun mjekërbardhë:"Më mirë të kishte mendje në kokë, se kobure në shokë". Iku ajo kohë!

----------


## Mina

Dola nje dite nga mali
neper vape o rrenjedali

Poqa mikene tek zalli
neper vape rrenjedali

Dic i kerkova s'ma fali
neper vape rrenjedali

Me tha tutje nga behari
neper vape rrenjedali

Nga gushti nga ollonari
neper vape rrenjedali...

----------


## Mina

Doli ne buze te avllise
doli i mjeri doli
doli i foli Dilise
doli i mjeri doli
doli i foli Dilise

Nene c'ma bere Diline
doli i mjeri doli
un' ta lashe si florine
doli i mjeri doli
ti ma trete si qirine
doli i mjeri doli
doli i foli Dilise

Do marr shatin dhe kazmane
doli i mjeri doli
do vete t'i zbuloj varre
doli i mjeri doli
ta shoh se c'nur i ka rare
doli i mjeri doli
nur i kuq a nur i bardhe
doli i mjeri doli
doli i foli Dilise

Ku ke ren' moj trendeline
doli i mjeri doli
pse s'kujton mua te zine
doli i mjeri doli
te kujtoj e qaj me lote
doli i mjeri doli
po jam thell' e nuk dal dote
doli i mjeri doli
doli i foli Dilise.

----------


## kolombi

E mban ment moj nikoqire 
kur flinim mbi kakerdhi
pleshti hidhej gjyle topi
ne na vinte guxheli

----------


## Mina

E mban mend moj nikoqire
kur vinim bashke me dhi
ti vije per kondoperre
une veja per kuseri

Un i veshur me poture
ti citjane dhe peshlli
Bashke binim per te fjetur
mbi bajga mbi kakerdhi

Pa kur vin pasdrek e madhe 
benim dhe kacibixi
Hidheshin pleshtat si gjyle
ne na vinte guduli.

----------


## Sokoli

> Nje vashe ketej nga fundi
> tre sahat vallen ce tundi
> Gushebardha si pellumbi
> e heq vallen rende-rende
> gershetat gjashte pellembe
> i varen, i shkel me kembe 
> Pa dil-dil neser ne shkalle
> moj syzeze vetullngjale
> Pa dil-dil neser te porta
> ...


Nje vashe andej nga lumi
tre sahat vallen c'e tundi 
tunde moj te marte lumi
se shoqet i zuri gjumi.

Le ti zere se une s'i dua
e heq vete si t'a dua
hiqe vallen lehte lehte
fustan bardha flete me flete
Mos e hiq moj rende rende
fustan-bardha pende pende.

Hiqen vallen shtruar
nuse zog e shkruar
kush ta ka mesuar
Nena e nderuar.

----------


## angeldust

*Dal e pres trimin ne udhe*

Dal e pres trimin ne udhe
trimin lele, djalin lele
triminë more.

Trëmbem mos e kam sëmurë
trimin lele, djalin lele
triminë more.

Mos ju poq buza për ujë
trimit lele, djalit lele
trimitë more.

Gurë do t'i bëhem unë
trimit lele, djalit lele
trimitë more.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## al_boy7

O nje kenge thelleze moj 
nga gjumi c`me zgjoi...
pashe nje bandille dhe moj
qe lahej te kroi
Nje labe si vita moj
hedhur si lastonje..
faqet shege e ndezur
vetullen biskonje
floket trendeline 
si mendafsh ne dore
c`ma plagose zemren moj
kush do ma sheroje .

Tepelene


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1z3...elated&search=


-------mos na denoni pa na gjykuar--------

----------


## al_boy7

Trembedhjet male ne kembe
trembedhjete bilbilenjte
trupat mbetur ne Janine
nami vajtur ne Dovlet
-Kurvelesh ci bere djemte*

Nje emer trimi u vure
se trimat nje jete kane
besen e dhene flamurit
per bese ne litare vane

Dale bej te dredh cigare,
dal te hedh cepen mbi balle,
dal te puth shoket me radhe,
dal te shoh njehere vatane.
-Per ta malli do me marre*





------ mos na denoni pa na gjykuar-----

----------

